# Suche Leistungsschütz mit 3 Öffnerhauptkontakte ca.20KW



## soehne (23 April 2010)

Hallo
ich suche ein Hersteller für Leistungsschütze mit 3 Öffner- Hauptkontake mit einer Leistung von ca 20KW, für eine Spezialanwendung kennt zufällig jemand so was?

Gruß Soehne


----------



## Ludewig (24 April 2010)

Ich meine Schneider hat so 'was in der Richtung im Programm.


----------



## nade (4 Mai 2010)

http://www.moeller.net/de/products_solutions/motor_applications/switch_protect/contactors/3pol.jsp

<-- noch Fragen?
Oder mal anderst, was ist deine Spezialanwendung?


----------



## Woldo (4 Mai 2010)

nade schrieb:


> http://www.moeller.net/de/products_solutions/motor_applications/switch_protect/contactors/3pol.jsp
> 
> <-- noch Fragen?
> Oder mal anderst, was ist deine Spezialanwendung?


 
Bist du sicher, dass es von Moeller Schütz mit ÖFFNER-Hauptkontakten gibt? Ich hab nichts gefunden.


----------



## Markus (7 Mai 2010)

nade schrieb:


> http://www.moeller.net/de/products_solutions/motor_applications/switch_protect/contactors/3pol.jsp
> 
> <-- noch Fragen?
> Oder mal anderst, was ist deine Spezialanwendung?


 
ja, wo sind da die schütze mit den 3 öffnern???

bei spannungsausfall soll zb. einschütz einfallen das bremswiderstände auf die motorwicklungen schaltet...


----------

